# 7 string B minor arpeggio in ascending and descending 3rds



## Weirdbeard (Apr 30, 2004)

This is a cool exercise for practicing 7 string arpeggio's, going up in one position and coming down in another. On our new CD, I use the ascending part and descend with a straight sweep down the second position to B (5th string,14th fret)

E ||----------------|-------------------------------------------------------------------------|--------------------10----------10---14---10---14---19--|
B ||----------------|-------------------------------------------------------------------------|--12--------12---------12-----------------------------------|
G ||----------------|-------------------------------------------------------11---------11--|--------11-----------------------------------------------------|
D ||----------------|-------------------------------------12--------12---------12---------|----------------------------------------------------------------|
A ||----------------|----9---------9---14---9---14---------14---------------------------|----------------------------------------------------------------|
E |I--10-----------|--------10--------------------------------------------------------------|---------------------------------------------------------------|
B ||---------12----|-------------------------------------------------------------------------|----------------------------------------------------------------|

|---19---14--------14-------------------------------------------------|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|---------------15-------15--------15---------------------------------|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|-------------------------------16--------16--------16---------------|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|-------------------------------------------------16--------16---------|----16----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|-------------------------------------------------------------------17---|-----------17---14---17---14---------14-------------------------------------|
|-------------------------------------------------------------------------|--------------------------------------14---------14----------14-----------------|
|-------------------------------------------------------------------------|----------------------------------------------------------15---------15----\12--|


----------



## Hyper-Rob (May 5, 2004)

this looks cool... I'm going to have to do some practicing pretty son and earn some more chops... I love this board!

Rob
www.hypersolid.net


----------



## Cyrus (Jun 19, 2004)

i like it, nice


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 10, 2004)

I dunno why, but it shows up as a bunch of compressed stuff on here, even with the text size turned all the way down and 1280x1024 resolution...


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2004)

```
E ||-----------------------|-------------------------------------------------------------------------|--------------------10----------10---14---10---14---19----|
B ||-----------------------|-------------------------------------------------------------------------|--12--------12---------12-------------------------------------|
G ||-----------------------|-------------------------------------------------------11---------11--|--------11-------------------------------------------------------|
D ||-----------------------|-------------------------------------12--------12---------12---------|------------------------------------------------------------------|
A ||-----------------------|----9---------9---14---9---14---------14---------------------------|------------------------------------------------------------------|
E |--------10-------------|--------10--------------------------------------------------------------|------------------------------------------------------------------|
B ||----------------12----|-------------------------------------------------------------------------|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
 
|---19---14--------14------------------------------------------------------|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|---------------15-------15--------15--------------------------------------|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|-------------------------------16--------16--------16--------------------|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|-------------------------------------------------16--------16--------------|----16---------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|-------------------------------------------------------------------17--------|-----------17---14---17---14---------14------------------------------------------|
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------|--------------------------------------14---------14----------14----------------------|
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------|----------------------------------------------------------15---------15----\12-------|
```


----------



## Chris D (Jul 14, 2004)

^ That's better I can read it now !


----------

